# Rip saw radial reviews?



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anybody tried them yet?


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

my dad has 26s on his ole 454 and he likes them. bout the same weight as a mud lite. very smooth riding and does good on hills. haven't yet tried them in the mud.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I gotta flat with my stockers today so it may be a good enough excuse for my dad to get me some new tires. Really like the 589s though


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

if you do alot of trail ridin then i highly suggest these tires.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you think my prairie 360 has enough power for these tires in a 26" without mods?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also I have to ride on about 2 miles of asphalt to get to my hunting property so I need a tire that will wear well. Suggest other tires you think will be good, Thanks!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can i just get 2 rear tires if i stay with the stock size? Ive heard of different sizes messing up the front diff but will an inch or so mess it up since the stock size probably run a little small?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

589s r like iron


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the 589s but dang they're high. What about executioners or bear claws?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A friend has had nothing bad to say about the bear claws he has on his ac 650. They go every wheres.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I can get 2 25x10x12 bear claws shipped for 150, I think they will handle all the mud I find and still be good for my usual riding.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

muddigger360 said:


> Anybody tried them yet?


this the tire? made by sedona? looks like a good a/t tire to me!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks alot like the stockers on the PO PO 14" Maxxis

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alot of reviews say they look like a bfg all terrain


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I know this has gone off topic but do you think my p360 will pull 26 in tusk trilobites without mods? Their basically a knock off bighorn, i can get 4 for $255 im just worried about the weight and they may run big like bighorns. 25s are $235 so for 20 dollars i figured i would go up and inch but i dont want to get new clutch springs or a lift right now. thanks in advance! ill try to upload a pic


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If I were you I would get the epi black secondary and you'll be good to go on them 26's


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll be able to pull them without it but that weight gonna take it's toll on the 360


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks im just trying to decide if i should go ahead and spend more money. Are there any other good tires out there in this price range?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mud bugs. they r light and perform very well.
a perfect tire for a p360


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

how will they do on asphalt? would the radials be better?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the zillas are light but have a soft tread compound and weak sidewalls. how do they wear?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sidewalls didnt seem weak to me. They wear well. About like any other tire long as you keep them off the pavement. Nothing is going to handle a lot of pavement use very well.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmm would bighorns do okay on pavement? its about to 2 miles on pavement from our camp to where i hunt and i just dont get to do much mud riding anymore.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i rode them bugs many a mile on 'crete. they held up just fine.
the bike had 1000 miles on in and i would guess 400 or more was concrete


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like ill get them in a 26" where would have them for the best price? would gators be better?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also would a black secondary make it much louder?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

clutch springs dont make noise.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

okay i thought they made it rev higher.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

primary increases stall depending on the spring but, that doesnt cause noise.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay ive never really messed with clutches before


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

muddigger360 said:


> Alot of reviews say they look like a bfg all terrain


 
My thoughts exactly. Just have more space between lugs.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bear claws all the way for what u want


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I'll go with the bear claws. I'm getting the stock tire patched for now and hopefully gonna get some tires for Christmas


----------

